
Airbnb tests booking your entire trip with new 'Journeys' service - phodo
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/10/26/airbnb-tests-booking-your-entire-trip-with-new-journeys-service/
======
ysriram
AirBnb started off as a sharing platform, but long term, rental companies will
dominate the marketplace. Just like ebay spawned professional sellers. I
wonder if Journeys will be overrun by companies like HopOn - Hop Off.

To deliver growth, AirBnb needs to find a balance between these mini-companies
and individuals, who want to help tourists (and make money on the side)

~~~
frontendbeauty
s/AirBnb/Airbnb/

